# Ducks Unlimited Call



## Robert Uresk (Nov 6, 2015)

This is the call I did for Ducks Unlimited, the Peconic Bay Chapter, the call is stabilized alaskan yellow cedar burl laminated with aluminum and african blackwood, the tone board is african blackwood and alaskan yellow cedar burl as well, in my opinion it has a nice ducky sound , the stand is made of buckeye burl, it goes up on the live auction tomorrow night at the DU dinner, I hope it raises a decent amount of money for a great cause, the conservation of wetlands, this call brought my stress levels to a whole new level, but we'll worth it, in the end just want to thank Danny Goodwin, for this opportunity much appreciated.if your not a member go out and join do something for our wetlands, join
DUCKS UNLIMITED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 6, 2015)

That's a real beauty! I dig the display too. DU will be glad to get that let us know how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 6, 2015)

Very impressive call and for a great cause. Does the display go with it? If so, that should up the bid by a thousand.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 6, 2015)

Burls R you! Awesome call -- great cause. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 6, 2015)

Very cool Rob! The call and the stand are just awesome, should raise some good money for a great cause!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Uresk (Nov 6, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Very impressive call and for a great cause. Does the display go with it? If so, that should up the bid by a thousand.


Yes the display goes with the call,


----------



## Robert Uresk (Nov 6, 2015)

Kevin said:


> That's a real beauty! I dig the display too. DU will be glad to get that let us know how it goes.


Will do thank you


----------



## Robert Uresk (Nov 6, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Very cool Rob! The call and the stand are just awesome, should raise some good money for a great cause!


Thank you much appreciated


----------



## Robert Uresk (Nov 6, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Burls R you! Awesome call -- great cause. Chuck


Thank you I really appreciate the positive feedback


----------



## Robert Uresk (Nov 7, 2015)

Kevin said:


> That's a real beauty! I dig the display too. DU will be glad to get that let us know how it goes.


Well the call raised $210, which I'm happy with, it was nice to see several people bidding back and forth, felt good, plus I now have several people who want calls which is a good thing

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 7, 2015)

Well done Robert that was a success and IMO the winner got more than his money worth.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 7, 2015)

What Kevin said. Robert you did a great job on that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Robert Uresk (Nov 7, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Well done Robert that was a success and IMO the winner got more than his money worth.


I reallyappreciate it, or put a lot of effort into this call I took quite a break from turning barrels, I was determined to learn tone boards, and finally made some head way, I am happy with the sound very ducky and raspy which is what I like , but I still have a ton more to learn and contribute in the call making world, it's been just over a year since I turned my first call, I'm proud of where I'm at but there are more limits to be pushed, thanks again much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------

